# New Gun Owner: Question about Ruger American pistol magazine



## Neorift (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello, I just bought my first handgun today. A Ruger American 9mm pistol. I was loading the magazine that is supposedly 17+1 round capacity, and for some reason I could only fit in 16, and the 16th was very hard to get in. Is there something I'm missing or doing wrong? Thank you very much.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

You are fine seems like all new firearm magazines have very tight springs until they are used a few times.
All of my Springfields have a hard time with the last round, I suggest you get an Uplula magazine loader, they are not expensive and your fingers will thank you.
Good Luck with your new toy.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Wirenut is right. Glock 21 with a 13 round magazine is a bear to load to 13. I bought an Uplula and it's easy. I bought one for my .22 magazines also.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

On every new magazine I get, I will load the magazine to full capacity and let the Spring to take a *"SET" for at least 48 hours.* Most good quality springs are tough. Personally when range shooting, I never load up to full capacity anyway for most of my Pistols. When you start forcing anything, it usually is not a good idea. Sometimes I think some manufacturers get over zealous in rating the capacity and not really sure some springs are meant to be loaded that way. 
For a 17 rd magazine, it sure will not hurt to just load 16 or 15. At least till the spring wears in a little.
I also do this with new Recoil springs.


----------

